# Get free KIS 2009 6 month license



## Cool Joe (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a tutorial to get KIS 2009 six month key for FREE. It's not piracy or illegal, so you can go ahead and do it.

*www.killertechtips.com/wp-content/uploads/FreeKaspersky2009_6EA8/tmp61.png

Download a trial version of Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 from here. Use the following key to increase the trial period to 6 months.
T6B6K-8YK22-VBQH7-ZUZJG
Forget about your PC's security for half a year. Relax, Enjoy.

Source


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a tutorial????


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

amritpal2489 said:


> This is a tutorial????



Then what else can it be? A question?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 29, 2008)

The key you have given may be a pirated key.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 29, 2008)

No need of any security suite. Using Linux


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

It's not pirated. If it was, then Kaspersky would have come to know about it and blacklisted it. That way, updates wouldn't be accessible. People who have used this key already are facing no problems whatsoever.

The screenshot shown was taken by the publisher of the site, I suppose. Look closely and you will see that updates are in progress.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

I think it will be blacklisted soon 
Still, thnks for the tip


----------



## krates (Aug 29, 2008)

lol i thought you missed on in kis


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

I have confirmed that this is legal. Visit the source. (It's mentioned in the first post.) There, you will come across this:-


> Kaspersky Antivirus costs around $39.95 and Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 costs $59.95 but *courtesy Kaspersky Switzerland*, you can use the following license key to extend the trial period of Kaspersky Internet Security to up to six months.


Does that satisfy you?


----------



## paid (Aug 29, 2008)

*No. of activations for these code exceeded*


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

^^

hmm.....so the key was indeed pirated


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

It was not. Maybe there were a limited number of activations for this key. Didn't you read the previous post of mine? I tell you, it was not pirated.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

Dude, this means that already a stipulated no. of people have enrolled for subscriptions (which was already decided by Kaspersky)
Sad....
But it was worthwhile while it lasted


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm, anyways it was a good attempt....keep goin


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 1, 2008)

There may just be another chance to get a Kaspersky license.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

we see one of these every couple of months


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm the author of Killer Tech Tips, the site from which this post has been taken and I can tell you that the key is *NOT* a pirated one.

It was an offer by Kaspersky Switzerland as I had mentioned in the post, and the truth is that a lot of people used the activation key so the offer expired.

That's about it


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2008)

3 KIS user licence is available in bangalore for a as low as Rs. 500. Each license costs about Rs.167/- and can be shared among friends if needed, which is very low and pocket friendly.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2008)

Charan said:


> 3 KIS user licence is available in bangalore for a as low as Rs. 500. Each license costs about Rs.167/- and can be shared among friends if needed, which is very low and pocket friendly.


I am doing same


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

What's the license period?


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^1 year


----------



## chesss (Sep 11, 2008)

> I am doing same


 BUt I thought you didn't use an antivirus :roll:

Anyways for the rest , just get winpatrol. NOt an antivirus but it does the job


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2008)

chesss said:


> BUt I thought you didn't use an antivirus :roll:


yes, I am not using antivirus on my home PC, because of its low configuration. I was using KIS when I was in college, and bought a KIS 3 user license with my friends. I will use that license when I buy new PC or upgrade my home PC.


----------



## R2K (Sep 11, 2008)

Charan said:


> 3 KIS user licence is available in bangalore for a as low as Rs. 500. Each license costs about Rs.167/- and can be shared among friends if needed, which is very low and pocket friendly.




OMG .....the licence is  so cheap? ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmmm.... That's a very good deal.

@R2K- Is it costlier in U.A.E?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2008)

R2K said:


> OMG .....the licence is  so cheap? ...


Yes.. Choto Cheeta has also confirmed that in kolkata.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I got one from mumbai last week for Rs. 500 (3 user...). Although I got KIS 2008, because 2009 was not available!!! But i am using the KIS 2008 key for my KIS 2009 (which i downloaded from net earlier!!!) and i got it working for one year.. dont know how!!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Kaspersky allows you to use your existing key on updated versions of it antivirus(till your license is valid). That's why it's working.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2008)

where can I get Kaspersky keys in Bombay suburbs?


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 21, 2008)

Many computer shops sell them here in mumbai thewisecrab. You wll get subscription for a year or two


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had checked it as well and Yes, the Key Provided was not pirated, but it had only a limited number of activations allowed.

The 3 PC License thing is sweet..... Gives me the satisfaction of having atleast 1 app on my PC, which is not Pirateware/freeware..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks...


----------

